# .22 Mag



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I recently purchased a savage .22 mag. Ive been getting ground hogs and couldnt be happier with it. I would like to pursue yote hunting and was wondering if this would be an acceptable gun to do so. Also what ammo would be suggested(shooting hornady vmax 35gr at the moment), and what distances would be considered an ethical kill if done so.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

from past experience it is a little small. if you are calling coyotes, have a standing shot at under 100 yards with a good rest ok. I would go for the head, limit the range to 75 yards. Your shells should be ok, not sure what options there are anymore.

something bigger would be better.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

For the ranges a .22 mag would be ok, id rather take a 12 gauge and 3" #4 buck or lead BB with a tight choke.

If you find the right load/choke combo, a shotgun will make em dead dead dead at some pretty surprising ranges.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

try the CCI Maxi Mag 40gr. hollow points


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm in the same predicament you are but havnt purchased the rifle yet cuz in michigan we cant use centerfire after dark only rimfire and shotguns and I was told by many sales men and from what I have read on this site the 22 mag should get it done at around the 100 yard mark, and I was looking at shells the other day and man there is quite a selection to choose from I think the was somthing like 15 or so and that was just at that perticular store and I know more companys make rounds for the 22 mag than they had stocked now just to pick a rifle, scope and a box of each loading from all the manufacturers and have fun siteing it in ....so far thinking ruger 77-22 all weather


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

wmmichael20 said:


> I'm in the same predicament you are but havnt purchased the rifle yet cuz in michigan we cant use centerfire after dark only rimfire and shotguns and I was told by many sales men and from what I have read on this site the 22 mag should get it done at around the 100 yard mark, and I was looking at shells the other day and man there is quite a selection to choose from I think the was somthing like 15 or so and that was just at that perticular store and I know more companys make rounds for the 22 mag than they had stocked now just to pick a rifle, scope and a box of each loading from all the manufacturers and have fun siteing it in ....so far thinking ruger 77-22 all weather


Id ask those sales men how many coyotes they've killed with their .22 mags at "around the 100 yard mark". Or how many coyotes they've killed period with a .22 mag.

Not saying that a .22 mag cant or wont kill a coyote. But your margin or error is MIIIIIIGHTY small with it.


----------



## YoteSlapper (Mar 12, 2007)

jackal & wmmichael,

You will have no problems with a 22 MAG if you are experienced hunters.

I would take into consideration the terrain you hunt. If you expect shots of seveal hundred yards you will be dissapointed. If your shots will be 100 yards or less you'll be just fine.

I agree with Kelly, except I aim for the neck or chest (depending on how the critter is standing) just as I do with my centerfire rifles.

Take 308's advice and try CCI Hollow Points. They have been very effective for me though the VMAX you mention actually shoot slightly better in my gun.

BBJ has a point about the shotgun if your shots will be limited to close range. I personally like the extra range the 22 Mag offers. When I am shotting at a critter that is out there a ways I am still aiming for a target that is the size of a baseball. I like the percision the rifle offers me over a shotgun. I am not big on hauling two guns to the stand so I take the 22 Mag when I want something less than my centerfire rifles.

If you read through all the post on using smaller guns for coyotes you will find more guys against it than are for it. I beleive the guys against it haven't tried it that much. I have used a 22 Mag for some of my predator hunting since the early 80's. Back then I was as likely to call a red fox as I was a coyote. The 22-250 did too much damage for me on the fox. Since then I have killed quite a few coyotes with the 22 Mag. I just don't have the problems some of the others seem to have with that gun. Maybe it is just experience or discipline on shot selection.

Today my primary calling gun is a 222 but if all I had was a 22 Mag I would not hesitate to use it.

Good Luck!

YoteSlapper


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

The .22 mag is fine for coyotes within it's limitations last year I shot most of my varmints with a marlin .22 mag because that was what I kept in my truck when I was out driving around and there were dogs all over the place last year. You will get more dogs that run a little ways after being hit, that and a extremely limited range are the biggest draw backs, I don't know how many dogs I past up last year that I could have easily taken with my .223 or .25-06. I wouldn't use the v-max bullets unless they are super accurate for you. I have had the best luck with winchester 40gr. super-x jacketed hollow points, they penetrate better. I won't shoot a dog past 75 yards with my truck gun, it only has iron sights, the bullet drops quite a bit past that also. I think the .22 mag is the perfect fox gun, my other rifles are just too damaging and most of my shots on fox are within 50 yards. If you really get into predator hunting you will have to buy a high power sooner or later, you will pass up alot of shots with the .22 mag.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

my big yank to get one is that here in michigan after dark we cant use centerfire durring the day I use one of my 223.'s but after dark is my issue and realistically I dont imagine that I will be shooting much over 75 yards after dark annyways so if it will get the job done at 100 aguess it will work for me that and I need annother excuse to go gun shopping


----------

